# Elcon PFC 1500 and Elithion BMS wiring help



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Apparently there are several versions of the Elcon charger.... and Elithion only has one of the pinouts.

Unfortunately, you may need to contact Elcon to get the pinout. The wiring is known for the elithion system, but you need to know the pinout of the Elcon. They've changed it several times which makes it hard to interface.

Can you post a picture of the connector? Is it not the same as the one here?:
http://666kb.com/i/bmj9jgotflrarrq8u.jpg


----------



## frk2 (Jan 2, 2009)

oh wow no not at all. There are pictures attached to the original message!


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

frk2 said:


> I'm ready to hook up my BMS with my Elcon charger. ...
> Is it mandatory to use the circular connector on the charger?


No.

The fallback option is to use an AC relay to connect / disconnect power to the charger. The BMS can drive the coil of that AC relay. See: 
http://lithiumate.elithion.com/php/system_wiring.php#Chargers

Davide
________
Ford V Platform Specifications


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

frk2 said:


> oh wow no not at all. There are pictures attached to the original message!


A picture of the connector, thats not a very close picture.


----------

